# Travel Destinations > Europe >  xuchang ricco insulating material

## ricco

Xuchang Ricco Company supplies electrical materials, like insulating tape, polyimide film, insulating sleeves, and other electrical insulation. It is located in the Central of China traffic hub, and the national civilized city - Xuchang City, which has convenient traffic and favorable geographical position. We have domestic advanced insulation material production technology and have got a number of national patents. We adhere to the "Quality First and Credit First" purpose, "Credit, Quality, Pioneering and Innovation" corporate philosophy, to control the quality strictly and innovate constantly in order to supply high-quality insulation materials and excellent service to our customers. If you want to learn about polyimide film, click here.

Leading Products:

1. Electrical Flexible Laminates (6630 DMD, 6641 DMD-F, 6640 NMN, 6650 NHN)

2. Electrical Insulating Varnish, Impregnating Varnish (B, F, H grade solvent or solvent-free varnish)

3. Electrical Impregnated Fiber Materials (epoxy prepreg laminate, varnished glass cloth, silk cloth etc)

4. Electrical Insulating Sleeve (2715 PVC fiberglass sleeve, 2740 acrylate fiberglass sleeve, 2751 silica

Gel fiberglass sleeve, 2753 silicone fiberglass sleeve )

5. Electrical Laminated sheet (3240 epoxy glass cloth sheet, 3025 phenolic laminated cloth sheet, FR4

Epoxy glass fiber laminate sheet, etc. )

6. Electrical Insulating Tape (cotton tape, polyester tape, shrinkable tape, non-alkali fiberglass tape,

Unidirectional weft less tape etc)

7. Electrical Insulating paper (diamond dotted paper​​​​​​​, cable paper, goffered paper, electrical cardboard

etc. )


8. Transformer stays ( I-shaped stay, H-shaped stay, L-shaped stay, etc).

We have a high-class management team and a professional technical team. With years of marketing development and technological innovation, high-quality products, and perfect after-sales service, we hope to cooperate with domestic and foreign customers wholeheartedly and create a better tomorrow together.

Oversea Sales Manager: Ms. Rose Zhang: xcricco@yahoo.com
Cellphone: 86-15937464090 tel&fax: 86-374-5690065

----------

